# Mountain Biking in Catalonia, Spain



## creativecatalonia (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you interested in Mountain Biking some of Europe's best rides?

Creative Catalonia can help you get here and enjoy to the maximum of what is on offer for the keen cyclist. As a cycling holiday specialist, Creative Catalonia can arrange your accommodation to best suit the cycling you have chosen to do on holiday.

We are based in the Baix Emporda region of Catalonia, which is in the heart of the Girona region of Spain. We pride ourselves on listening to what you want from your holiday and then delivering a customised itinerary that is tailor-made to suit your needs.

Check out our website at www.creativecatalonia.com  to see what is on offer here or send us an email to [email protected].

Hasta pronto

Creative Catalonia


----------



## ich_bins (Jan 4, 2012)

gfhs gg


----------

